# That will teach you not to poop on my hives



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice kill there Odfrank
I dunno if they eat bees, they might, but I do know they make nasty nests in weaker hives. I bet they'd be more after the honey and pollen than the bees themselves.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Putz said:


> I bet they'd be more after the honey and pollen than the bees themselves.


That and a nice warm, dry nest in the winter.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

The rat had been pooping for a few months, a lot more than misc. burr comb scraps that I might have left. I don't think he got into any hives or dead outs. Maybe eating the duff under the screened pallets. It has some wax moth larvae in it. I think he might have developed a taste for dead bees, of which here were plenty.


----------

